# [Utility]EZ Update Android 4.2/CWM/Root/Save Data/1 Click



## Tucstwo (Mar 26, 2012)

Lots of people are having problems with the Android 4.2 update. They lose root or they can't get back into recovery. So BEFORE you flash 4.2 or if you already did and are having issues. Download this utility I whipped up. It will flash (or reflash) the 4.2 update (Including system, kernel and bootloader). It'll flash the latest 4.2 compatible ClockworkMod Touch Recovery. And then it'll get you all set up to re-root your N7 within the latest CWM. Instructions are included in the README file. PLEASE READ IT!

If anyone is having any issues and you get caught at the Google splash screen. You can use Power, Vol - to hard shut down the tablet, then Power, Vol +, Vol - to get into the bootloader. From here you can install the factory images from google. Once you're back up and running, you can run this tool to gain root and CWM back.

You DO NOT need to be on a stock rom to run this and it will NOT erase your data. But it is recommended when you get into CWM recovery for obvious reasons.

*Updated 11/14/2012*: Replaced SuperSu.apk with the latest version designed for 4.2
*Updated 11/14/2012 14:41EST*: This package will now contain 3 different runme files. One of them will not erase your data, one will erase your cache only and the last one will erase your data and cache. It seems people coming from some roms are having bootloops or hangs because of a lack of data wipe. You can attempt to run the one with no data wipe, but if you run into trouble, try one of the others. Some have made it through with only a cache wipe. See what works for you.
*Updated 11/14/2012 16:53EST*: Removed full data erase option as I forgot it will erase your SD card and therefor erase the root zip before it gets a chance to flash. There is only 1 runme file now and it will erase your cache, but leave your data alone. If you're having problems, or you want to avoid problems. Erase your data in CWM before you flash the supersu zip included in the package.

For Now - Windows ONLY, Sorry.

Anyway:
Download and READ the Read ME!


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

Thx! Wasn't having any luck updating to 4.2 from stock 4.1.2, so this solved the trick ... partly!

However, for some reason, I'm now not able to download anything from the Google Play. I'm getting a message saying:

Error retrieving information from server. [RPC:S-5:AEC-0]

Reflashed the EZ Update a 2nd time to see if that would fix it ... but no dice.

UPDATE: After a lot of Google searching and various dead-ends, it seems removing my Google account, powering off and leaving off a few mins, then powering up again and adding back my Google account (then waiting for it to re-synch) fixed the problem.


----------



## Tucstwo (Mar 26, 2012)

cvhovey said:


> Thx! Wasn't having any luck updating to 4.2 from stock 4.1.2, so this solved the trick ... partly!
> 
> However, for some reason, I'm now not able to download anything from the Google Play. I'm getting a message saying:
> 
> ...


I'm happy you figured it out. I've had Google Play do weird crap like that to me too in the past.


----------

